# finished wall riser



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:yawn:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Took long enough


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

What are the rigid conduits for?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> What are the rigid conduits for?


Life Safety from Gen yard switchboards i think they think its safer lol what a joke .:laughing:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, it's just as I suspected.

Pipe.

Next.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well heres the finished feeders up to the second floor this week lots of fun .
> Emergency on the left in pull box normal power on the right .


Those pipes are off to the right in the first picture :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What were you doing while your apprentice piped that up?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> What were you doing while your apprentice piped that up?



If you watched his youtube videos, probably going around the job site yelling and screaming.


----------

